# Pweisbrod's 79 18' mr pike DUCK conversion/rebuild



## Pweisbrod (Feb 1, 2013)

Picking this up Saturday:















18' mr pike , 1984 I believe. The motor is roughly the same vintage but the owner isn't sure. The motor has a new water pump and impeller this last fall, and the guy will be taking it out of barn storage to sell it to me. Is there anything I should check or look at before buying? This is my first remote steer boat.

Turning it into a big water duck hunting rig on a budget, any suggestions for decoy storage or hard sided blinds are welcome! 

My list for so far:

1. Remove giant casting deck in rear, make something way smaller for gas and battery storage
2. Remove carpet and possibly floor if flor is bad
3. Change paint scheme to something a little more duck "friendly"
4. Remove trolling motor
5. Lengthen trailer or get a different one
6. Add in lighting and storage on the cheap
7. Build the duck blind with a spot for the heater

Anything you can think of let me know!

Paul


----------



## chrispbrown27 (Feb 1, 2013)

I would consider making the rear deck removable. I like my space when I am duck hunting and it would be nice to be able to pull out the deck during duck season. A friend of mine back in high school's dad had one just like that. Very nice boats, though I prefer flat bottom or modified v's. That thing should be great on diver hunts up there. Where are you at in the big 'Sota? I have a friend in Big Lake and then his parents live closer to St. Paul. The friend keeps trying to get me to come up and catch some walleyes.....I say any state that has a limit on catfish just isn't right! Ha ha
Chris


----------



## Pweisbrod (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks for the reply! Im from stillwater mn. i frequent lake of the woods for duck hunting and walleye Fishing though. 

I usually fish walleye or crappie so the rear deck would just get in the way. Good idea though, maybe I can make a removable gun box. I plan on incorporating the decoy storage into the blind so it isn't the way for trolling in summer.


Is there anything I should be wary of when inspecting this boat in particular?


Paul


----------



## walleyejoe (Feb 1, 2013)

Pweisbrod said:


> Picking this up Saturday:
> Nice find love those old lunds
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FishNutz (Feb 1, 2013)

That's a great looking boat!

Nice and roomy and it soundss like it would be a fun project with the changes.

Just an Idea for the trailer extention:

How about one of those folding toung hinges from Fulton and add in the desired length from the end that you have?
It would probably help with the control while backing it all up.


----------



## Angus (Feb 1, 2013)

Nice boat! My cousin has a 18' lund he hunts and fishes out of. he built a gun box that doubles as a rod locker and triples as a bench haha not sure what to look out for on it other than the normal, make sure the trailer is ready to rock also its way to cold to be messing with it on the side of the road. I look forward to watching this thing turn into your own!


----------



## Pweisbrod (Feb 1, 2013)

FishnutZ thank you sir! That is a great idea! Are those bolt on usually? I used to weld professionally on steel (no aluminum... Dang it!) but that would be great so I may actually be able to get it in the garage! I assume I want the rollers to end up right under the transom, just like bunks? I've never owned a roller trailer. 

Angus, thanks man! I'm excited about it, can't wait to put my hands on it tomorrow. It might be slow since its balls cold here, but things will pick up as it warms up!


----------



## jasper60103 (Feb 1, 2013)

Paul,
I really like the Lund. 

I usually like to run a motor before I buy, but its just way too cold for that now. Hopefully it all checks out.
This should be a fun build to watch. Good luck.

Btw, is the cat fishing good on the St. Croix?


----------



## Pweisbrod (Feb 1, 2013)

I should be able to run it, I had him do a compression check as well: 120, 120,119,118. Looking good!

And yes, if you need a spot, I know a few good ones for cats. Good eater sized blue channel cats are common, but there are some monsters not far north of Stillwater.


----------



## FishNutz (Feb 2, 2013)

Pweisbrod -

The Fulton site has all the sizes and details, but yes.....They bolt on.
I just installed my second and they are engienius.
It makes my trailer 4' shorter!

They have one model that you could just remove what you have on the end and bolt on the extention as a complete unit. There are a few holes to drill, but nothing challenging.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for the tip fish, I will definitely be looking into that and doing some measurements to see if I can get one that will work for me.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Feb 2, 2013)

Got it home today! Turns out the boat is a 79 and the motor is a 77. I will probably be replacing the motor with something newer, not sure if it'll be two or four stroke yet. Everything pretty much checked out, the typical depth finder holes in the hull, needs a new radio antenna, and the wiring looks sub par. Lots of little things, no major flaws.


----------



## jasper60103 (Feb 2, 2013)

Congrats on the new ride. =D> 
All we need now is Spring.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey guys, I didn't really find any soft spots on the floor and I tested the transom by pulling up and pushing down on the motor while it was tilted up, it didn't seem to move or be squishy. I will be pulling the carpet so I might as well just replace the floor I suppose. What's the best way to get carpet glue off? There are carpet strips on the "rim" of the boat and on top of the console that I will be able to remove and replace with the new color of carpet. After I get it stripped and painted. 8) 

Anybody know the going price for a 77 Johnson 85 horse that works with controls? 1k?


----------



## Pweisbrod (Feb 5, 2013)

Well, I got started. 

Ripped out the rear platform and started taking up carpet and seat mounts on the floor. took out the floor mounted battery box. Man, the wiring ain't purdy. I will try to continue taking out the carpet tomorrow if I can get the seat mounts out...

And pictures too!

If I get off work in time! :roll:


----------



## Pweisbrod (Feb 10, 2013)

Got all the seat mounts out, all carpet off of main deck and sides, and almost have the side console out. I really need to take some pics, I'd be working on it today but its snowing!


----------



## Pweisbrod (Feb 10, 2013)

Took some pictures today. Got the cable pulled out of the motor so I could pull the console out (what a job, yowza.) there Is now nothing stopping me from replacing the main floor. I have a sinking feeling I need to pull the transom cap and take a look inside.... Anyway took some pictures.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Feb 12, 2013)

Got some time after work to fart around with the livewell lids.

Removing some carpeting.





Marked the pieces on where they go. The board Lund used is really weird. Strong, but it's pitting like particle board.





All done. not much accomplished, but I'm enjoying picking away at the project.





And a friendly remind from PB blaster: If you want to remove Lund livewell lid carpeting, remember to get your tetanus shot. :mrgreen:


----------



## walleyejoe (Feb 12, 2013)

Keep plugin away looks like a great project. I luv those old lund boat


----------



## Pweisbrod (Feb 13, 2013)

Where is the bet place to buy cheaper carpeting? I need something khaki or grey. 

Is there a best way to replace the floor? It looks like Lund used two extra long sheets, it is split down the middle the "long" way of the boat. That way the ply is supported on all ribs. I will have to Try and find some ply Long enough.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Feb 13, 2013)

Well it's official, the old turd on the back of big red is here to stay. Picked up one of these today...

Any suggestions as far as tuneups go?


----------



## Pweisbrod (Feb 17, 2013)

Got some time to work on the boat while listening to the songs I'll be drumming for at church today, took off all te hardware that was on top of the carpet on the driver side of the boat, and pulled the transom end cap. I will be pulling the entire transom cap to get a look once I get my hoist from the shop for the 300lb pig on the back.


----------



## Eddie Spaghetti (Feb 17, 2013)

Wow, I have not been "lurking Tin boats for a while". But, imagine my surprise when I ran into Pweisbrod's conversion. I may have the same boat 79 Lund Mr Pike, 16.5 footer. I'm still in the conversion process myself. Mine's taken a while though. LOL. I purchased mine for a fishing boat. Hopefully, I'll get a thread up on-line one of these days. I didn't want to hijack your thread, just a before and after shot as a little incentive. I purchased my carpet from Gary's Upholstery in Tampa, and had it shipped to PA. I used Deko dots on the main deck, and carpet on the casting deck. Marine grade ply for the flooring (one short piece running length wise under the splashwell, and two full strips for the main deck). A heat gun is your friend when it comes to removing carpet glue.

As purchased






Close, but not quite finished


----------



## Pweisbrod (Feb 17, 2013)

Wow! Thanks for the reply, that's great! I'm hoping to have mine done in April so I'm ready for fishing season, but mine will be geared towards shooting diver ducks on big water with fishing as a secondary. Heat gun is a great idea I had never even thought of! Hope to hear more from you about that boat!


----------



## Pweisbrod (Feb 20, 2013)

Picked up a few things....


Also got the last bit of carpet off the railing, still have two small sections on the front deck to attend to. Will get pics when I get to work on it next.


----------



## Eddie Spaghetti (Feb 20, 2013)

Sweet, a shopping trip. Just wait until you start stocking up on stainless hardware. Don't be like me and end up with years worth of SS fasteners. LOL


----------



## Pweisbrod (Feb 21, 2013)

Ha! I sure hope not to. Stainless is abhorently expensive, but it's unfortunatley what tin boats need! Hoping to get away with as few new fasteners as possible, but well see. Plan is to remove motor this weekend to get a solid look at the transom, and then start pulling up the floor and underlying foam


----------



## Scott Mac (Feb 21, 2013)

WOW! That is an awsome rig, looks great. Thanks for sharing...keep it goin'.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Feb 21, 2013)

Scott Mac said:


> WOW! That is an awsome rig, looks great. Thanks for sharing...keep it goin'.




Thanks! Hopefully it will turn out nicely.


----------



## Eddie Spaghetti (Feb 22, 2013)

Pweisbrod said:


> Ha! I sure hope not to. Stainless is abhorently expensive, but it's unfortunatley what tin boats need! Hoping to get away with as few new fasteners as possible, but well see. Plan is to remove motor this weekend to get a solid look at the transom, and then start pulling up the floor and underlying foam



Fastenal or McMaster-Carr are your friend! :lol: Is your foam bad? Even though my floor was crap, the foam seemed to be in decent shape, so I left it. Where is all the water coming from that ruined the foam? So, what kind of plywood you going to use? Lots of different opinions, so I say to each his own. I went with the marine grade (cha ching), and a couple coats of Boaters Choice Fiberglass Resin. If you go with the resin, FOLLOW THE DIRECTIONS. I kind of lack in that area :LOL2:, and I learned real quick. One thing I struggled with was finding a good screw to attach the flooring to the stringers. I ended up (under the carpet) using a "coated" screw that they use when building aluminum utility trailers. We'll see how well they hold up. Where I put the Deko dots, I face screwed, and used a SS self-tapper, and a finish washer. Gotta be careful, those stainless heads rip right off! Did you find any carpet yet? Don't skimp on that or the glue. I used Henry 663. I think I got some from Ace Hardware. Get the trowel they call out as well - you get good coverage, and not a lot of "slop". I don't know if you've seen this - https://www.lundboats.com/pdfs/old-catalogs/1979.pdf. If you are not on the cover, you are on page 3 for sure. Just pretty cool to see how these looked back in the day.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Feb 23, 2013)

I have no idea if the foam is bad! I need to pull the floor to get a look at it. My understanding is that the bottom of he foam can soak up water while the top looks fine, so I was goin to poke around a bit and see if its waterlogged or not. If its in good shape, I too will definitely be leaving it as is. I haven't decided on a carpet yet, not I may not even use carpet! There are so many options. Again this will be a duckboat first, and comfort for the rest of the year second. But I sure like the feel of carpet under my feet in fishing season.... I chose an exterior or interior rated sanded plywood that i will be either resin coating or spar varnishing. 

Whatever I use to screw the floor down will be better than what Lund used. Ruuuuuuuusty. 

Thanks for the reply Eddie. Any tips on removing the very forward most piece of ply with carpet on it, that's half covered by that "hatch?" I need to take a picture.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Feb 23, 2013)

Did a little work today....


----------



## RAMROD (Feb 23, 2013)

I like this boat!


----------



## Pweisbrod (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks, me too! Just not right now. LOL


----------



## Eddie Spaghetti (Feb 23, 2013)

Pweisbrod said:


> Thanks for the reply Eddie. Any tips on removing the very forward most piece of ply with carpet on it, that's half covered by that "hatch?" I need to take a picture.



I'm guessing you mean the front casting deck? I pulled the panel and hatch off, and then the floor. I think the panel was screwed into the floor using "L" brackets, and a couple nuts and bolts up top. Mine was still in pretty good shape, but I decided/had to replace it. I raised the front deck up 4", so there was no "step down" from the live wells. Also, I had purchased a couple hatch covers from Tempress, and they no longer quite fit the original opening.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Feb 23, 2013)

Good to know Eddie, I'll try and get that piece out tomorrow.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Feb 24, 2013)

Good news and bad news!

Good news is, there is no more carpet anywhere in the boat. Ripped out the front "storage" and last remaining piece of carpeted ply, which is the only rotted piece I've found so far (surprisingly)

Bad news is, I HATE STRIPPING OUT CARPET GLUE. I'm doing my best to be patient, but the wire wheel and grinder combo is looking pretty good right now....



Things left to do before I can start rebuilding:

-Get rid of all carpet glue, one way or another. I am losing my patience, even though the kwik strip from ACE Hardware works very well in my opinion. I am done with carpet glue, it's taking too much time! I've already spent 10 or 12 hours on trying to get it off the nice way. I'll give it one more session with the strip and scrape method, then I'm busting out the weapons of mass destruction (grinder and whire wheel)

-remove floor, use as template on new ply, possibly remove foam to be replaced. 

-use old livewell lids as templates on new ply

-make new covers for rear "pods" where rear casting deck used to be. with cardboard templates to be used on ply

-powerwash the dirty sucker, I'm tired of getting dirty every time I work on it. 

-remove wiring and controls from entire boat

-remove motor, store on... something. Not sure yet?

-Inspect transom, probably replace (Actually doesnt look that bad to do, only appears to be a few bolts going all the way through.) 




How do I remove the wires that go from the controls to the motor itself? Do they disconnect on the motor side, or the control side? I don't want to ruin anything while trying to take this thing apart. This is going to be fun once I can start putting it back together! I will get some pictures once I get all carpet glue and residue gooooone.


----------



## Eddie Spaghetti (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm no expert. But, I would guess that, the control wires go up into the motor under/thru the cover. You should be able to unplug the connector, and pull the wire harness back to the console/controls.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Feb 26, 2013)

I grew a brain and looked in manual, looks like the control cables detach from inside the controls with a screw and a clip.

Ps, I started wire wheeling the remaining tough carpet glue, man does it feel good to get violent on that stuff! Pics this weekend, hoping to get all flooring out, cut new floor and remove the very last bits of glue.


----------



## Eddie Spaghetti (Feb 26, 2013)

Sweet. Just don't put too much pressure on that wheel! I had a couple spots where the glue didn't get totally cleaned off. As long as the loose stuff is gone, you'll be ok. If you were closer, I'd bring out a rod locker for ya. The 16.5's had a rod locker in them. I took mine out so I could have two seats right next to each other at the console. I'm going to try and ice fish this weekend. By next week, I'll try and get a post together so you can see how I got from tear down to almost done. Just don't take as long as I have LOL!


----------



## Pweisbrod (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks Eddie! Would love to see that. I will be painting the sides on the inside of the boat, not carpeting, so I want most all that stupid glue gone!


----------



## Pweisbrod (Feb 26, 2013)

By the way Eddie, what did you do to get the floor up? Anything in particular help? I've had no luck with a Phillips number two head in the corded dewalt.


----------



## Eddie Spaghetti (Feb 27, 2013)

You mean pulling the plywood flooring? I was able to get some of the screws up with the drill. Others (maybe most) I just ground the heads down with the grinder. And then with the screws that hold the seat bases, I used a hacksaw blade on a couple.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you sir, I will try and get as many as I can, I will probably be drilling off 75% though, ha!


----------



## Pweisbrod (Feb 28, 2013)

Got some work done today. 

swept up the scraped off carpet glue and paint in prep for floor removal and grinding off the remnants of carpet glue:





Hello wire wheel, goodbye carpet glue. The trick is to keep the wire wheel moving, it won't "dig in" that way, all the marks you see in photos are superficial. Will be hard to see under the bedliner anyway! LOL












Front storage area


----------



## Fishingtech (Feb 28, 2013)

Nice boat, I'll follow your progress as I complete my modifications on mine.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Mar 2, 2013)

Got some stuff done today:

Removed the floor, one half at a time





second half out: (note the grinder, had to use it on just about every screw holding decking down.)





Then I was torn on whether or not to do new foam, because it seemed okay... but I psyched up and started hackin':





Which is when I met my nemesis: INVINCIFOAM. When little foams across the world dream of what they will become, they envision becoming invicifoam. (frozen waterlogged foam.)






And at some point a resident mouse with a knack for collecting bass worms stuffed them all over the place under the foam, I should have saved the whole pile of them!


----------



## Eddie Spaghetti (Mar 3, 2013)

I remember those days! That is why I left my foam. LOL Looking good!


----------



## hoosier78 (Mar 3, 2013)

Looks like lots of work! good luck and make sure you replace that foam. doing great so far


----------



## Pweisbrod (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks man, I figured why only go 90% when I can go all the way? It'll sure be nice to be constructing instead of destructing!


----------



## Iverson_4x4 (Mar 3, 2013)

Looking good! It just seems likes it was just a couple of weeks ago that I saw that much foam... Wait it was! I feel your pain, except for the frozen foam part. It was hard enough to get it all out without it being frozen. Can't wait to see the progress!


----------



## Pweisbrod (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks Iverson, I appreciate the helpful advice. Progress is slow, I study a lot and have a family to attend to. I could have finished the foam removal today but I decided to take it easy and relax! I work a physical job and can't afford to be totally worn out for my work week!


----------



## Eddie Spaghetti (Mar 8, 2013)

Any progress this week?


----------



## Pweisbrod (Mar 8, 2013)

Pictures to come tomorrow Eddie! I have 90% of the floor foam out right now, the rest is coming out tomorrow. I plan on going to the self serve car wash and giving this thing a good scrubbing out, and maybe (maybe) getting the new hatches cut out. The foam and flooring, then on to the transom inspection.


----------



## Eddie Spaghetti (Mar 9, 2013)

I started a thread for you to see my mod. https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=29558 Enjoy.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Mar 9, 2013)

Got Started and finished on motor removal today, and pulled the transom cap.

All ready to start getting hoisted





the transom! It looks pretty good, I haven't decided if I'm going to replace it yet or not.





Took forever, but this is the motor removed. I'm learning as I go!





Just have a little tiny bit of foam left in the back, and a few chunks up front that will take about 15 minutes to get out. the further forward in the boat I go, the easier the foam is to remove.


----------



## Eddie Spaghetti (Mar 10, 2013)

What you can see of the transom looks pretty good. I'm wondering, while you have all the foam out, would it be worth filling the inside of the hull up with water (just to the water level outside). Just to see if any of the rivets leak. That is something I didn't do, and it kind of bugs me. Maybe overkill.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Mar 10, 2013)

I am definitely going to do the leak test! I think I am going to replace the transom anyway. there are screws from previous depthfinders towards the bottom of the hull. according to PO it sometimes leaked down there, and when it did he removed the screws and put new sealant on them and put them back. the core looks to be two sheets of three quarter inch, should be easy enough to make a new one after I get all those giant rivets out. What's the best way to remove the large solid rivets anyway?

Would it be better to do solid rivets than gooped up SS bolts and locknuts in a transom replacement? I already have an air hammer, never done rivets before though. these ones look huge.

I have a 110 dollar gift card to Lowes, which is where I will be buying more plywood and getting the foam for the floor. I plan on taking the boat to the self serve car wash to clean it up before replacing the foam and all the wood, I am tired of getting dirty while working on the boat.


----------



## Iverson_4x4 (Mar 10, 2013)

Looking good!! Not far now from building instead of demolition. I just drilled out the solid rivets the same way that I done the pop rivets. Didn't have a problem.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Mar 10, 2013)

Good to know Iverson. I'd like to replace with solid rivets as well, rather than SS bolts and goop. And thanks man, she's coming along! Hoping to start flooring in the next two weeks. I'll be lucky to have this thing done by FALL let alone fishing season! UGH!


----------



## Iverson_4x4 (Mar 10, 2013)

I know what you mean, there just isn't enough hours in the day!


----------



## Eddie Spaghetti (Mar 11, 2013)

Pweisbrod said:


> Good to know Iverson. I'd like to replace with solid rivets as well, rather than SS bolts and goop. And thanks man, she's coming along! Hoping to start flooring in the next two weeks. I'll be lucky to have this thing done by FALL let alone fishing season! UGH!




You can do it! =D> You are venturing into unchartered territory (for me at least). I tried to leave all the original rivets alone. But, It sounds like you have a plan to get this done. I would think replacing rivets with rivets is the best way to go.


----------



## Eddie Spaghetti (Mar 11, 2013)

Iverson_4x4 said:


> I know what you mean, there just isn't enough hours in the day!



Iverson, I've discovered that there is actually more than enough time in the day. I just have to quit wasting it! :LOL2:


----------



## Pweisbrod (Mar 12, 2013)

Good news Bad news gentlemen, I don't have to replace any rivets to do the transom (no solid ones anyway, just the ones that held the cap down.) But there are machine screws along the bottom edge of the transom wood. Two of which are accessible to me, the other four are covered by foam and splashwells etc. The head on the outside is phillips, but the inside is one of those little friction lock nuts. I can probably get them all out with a drill if i spin them fast enough (LOL) but I'm unsure how I'd re-fasten. I really don't want to take apart the "pods" full of foam in the back. UGH!

Any suggestions?


----------



## Pweisbrod (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm getting so close! I almost have the transom out. all the bolts and rivets going through (not very many!) have been removed, but it is still stuck in there. I am struggling with finding a way to get it out. Any ideas? I Know that all bolts etc are out of it. I'm thinking it could be frozen in on the bottom?


----------



## Eddie Spaghetti (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm not going to be much help here. Maybe do a search, and you'll find the info you need.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Mar 16, 2013)

Core out! New core is gluing, going to resin that sucker up tomorrow. will also cut the new lids and hatch pieces for the rest of the deck.







discovered one small spot of corrosion





cutting new transom





would you guys use the "bondo" brand fiberglass resin on wood in the transom, or would you use marine spar varnish? I have both.


----------



## Eddie Spaghetti (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm thinking the fiberglass resin (a couple coats) would last longer. Looking good.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Iverson_4x4 (Mar 17, 2013)

Looking Good!! I just got my transom out this weekend also.


----------



## bigwave (Mar 18, 2013)

Yay the transom is out, the new one looks good too...... =D>


----------



## Pweisbrod (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes, FINALLY! That took forever to get out!

I will putting final coat of varnish on tonight, then putting it back together as fast as I can!  Then its time to powerwash, ref-oam, and re-floor! Next is new hatch lids, then the motor and wiring, then paint, then fish until duck season comes!


----------



## Pweisbrod (Mar 21, 2013)

Schlupped a second coat of marine spar on yesterday, once it's dry it's going back into the boat!

Is it a good idea to glue this transom in? The last one was glued in (30 years ago) it had glue on the bottom edge and a bunch on each bottom corner.


----------



## Tusker (Mar 21, 2013)

Those transoms can be might fun to work with. :lol: Looks like she's coming along nicely. =D>


----------



## TheMaestro (Mar 21, 2013)

Im not sure about 'glue', but a removeable sealant along the edges would probably be a good idea to prevent seepage. I cant remember, but I believe the 3M 4200 is quick drying but also removes easier than the 5200.. Maybe someone can chime in on that..


----------



## Pweisbrod (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks Tusker appreciate the response. 

Maestro: sure. I like the "Amazing Marine Goop" - I think I'll use that. Seems to be a great glue for fixing decoys, patching waders, just about everything... and it says it works on metal and wood, even cloth. I think It should be just fine! 


Hopefully this weekend I can get my transom buttoned all the way back up, my last coat of spar varnish is drying now on the new transom. I will have to pick up a few odds and ends (small bolts and some screws, etc) but if everything goes well, I hope to have the motor hanging on the buttoned up transom of a cleaned out boat by Saturday night!

I have also made the decision to have the livewell through hull fitting welded shut. Dry storage baby.


----------



## bigwave (Mar 22, 2013)

Yes 4200 will release....it is made to all future removal. You can also find many sealant removers, they will release most silicone adhesives.


----------



## jvanhees (Mar 22, 2013)

Like the boat! Keep up the good work


----------



## Ringo Steele (Mar 22, 2013)

On the topic of the spar varnish you are using...is it a spar urethane like the Minwax Helsman product? If not, do you know how it compares to it? I have not seen the Rustoleum Marine products in this area (yet). I am close to needing a new can for the continuation of my flooring project.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks bigwave! Good to know.

Thank you Jhave.

Ringo: The rustoleum spar varnish marine is a urethane.It was 11 something a quart at Menards here.


----------



## Eddie Spaghetti (Mar 22, 2013)

Pweisbrod said:


> I have also made the decision to have the livewell through hull fitting welded shut. Dry storage baby.



Pweisbrod, You don't need to weld it shut. Just plug the hole. Something like the following will work fine, and leave the option of opening it back up at a later date. https://www.atafa.com/products/Thm-Drain-Plug-Ppdp-157925.html I used the exact same plug in both drains.


----------



## Eddie Spaghetti (Mar 22, 2013)

TH Marine has a lot of the fittings you'll be looking for https://www.thmarine.com/. You want a TH-M DRAIN PLUG.

Ed


----------



## Pweisbrod (Mar 24, 2013)

Eddie: I mean the through hull fitting in the rear. it's not like a drain plug fitting, it's probably a 1.5" opening. i will need to get it welded to have it closed up. 

I got the transom 99% buttoned up today. cap and corners back on, and the force plate is back on as well. I can't believe it's straight again! it had a 1" sag backward in the middle before. No more! just have a few holes to jb weld or marine goop and it's good to go.

Part of me wants to convert this to a big fat tiller. My wife would kill me though. LOL 

Pics to come later tonight.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Mar 24, 2013)

Transom, ready to go in






Used the belt sander to trim this down flush all the way across.





Pretty much all buttoned up. a few more rivets and some marine sealant on "unnecessary" screw holes, and the transom is DONE. I can't believe I did this part of the boat!


----------



## Eddie Spaghetti (Mar 24, 2013)

Pweisbrod said:


> Eddie: I mean the through hull fitting in the rear. it's not like a drain plug fitting, it's probably a 1.5" opening. i will need to get it welded to have it closed up.


Oh, I know, the hole for the livewell pump. I have the same issue. I'm just going to seal it, and put the pump back in. Maybe even put a cork in the intake. There should be a check valve in the pump, so no worries. Ya know, I think all the 79 Mr Pike's were designed to use as a tiller as well as a console. Your re-build is looking good.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Mar 28, 2013)

I saw a 75 Yamaha tiller on Craig's the other day. Heartbreaking!

What I do will depend on cost as far as the welding goes. There are 11 holes in the hull from various screws used on transducers over the years.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Apr 3, 2013)

Sorry I haven't been posting, we are visiting family in Florida! We got up early for the drive to Tampa bay and got some fishing in yesterday morning. We are staying in davenport, my wife and I had an awesome time. I love saltwater fishing, and she had a great first experience. 

We did very well on the big Spanish mackerel, I caught several over 5 lbs, my wife lost one that had to have been 8. Our biggest was around 7. A few bluefish, some Atlantic sharks, I caught a huge lady fish with a few smaller ones, I caught a nice whopper trout and we did catch some smaller ones as well. Katie my wife also managed to get a lizardfish and I got an ambitious pinfish on the mackerel rig. Next time we come down, I'd like to catch some larger fish, but the mackerel are real drag smokers! 

We're here until next Tuesday if anyone wants to take us out! LOL!


----------



## bigwave (Apr 3, 2013)

Are you guys going to be in the st. pete area? The weather is going to be iffy tomorrow, but after the weekend should be good.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Apr 3, 2013)

We are in davenport but are willing to drive, we drove to Gulfport for our previous fishing trip. I can't get enough of the saltwater stuff! My wife wants to move down here, and the fishing almost has me convinced! Ugh


----------



## bigwave (Apr 3, 2013)

That is cool, I live in Gulfport......very good fishing right now, after this front it will be good for the next couple of months. If you liked catching the spanish mackeral, just wait to you hook his big brother King mackeral. There is supposed to be a tournament this weekend for the kings, the weigh in is at John's pass, If the weather lets up you can see some of the best Pro Kingfish guys in the country and their rides are awesome. 36-39' boats with triple 300's. I have to work till noon on Saturday but after work I plan on going to the weigh in. Some of my friends will be in the tournament. I was supposed to go out 130 miles on friday for some marlin, but mother nature says no.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Apr 3, 2013)

I will try and talk one of you floridians into taking two of us great white northerners out on the salt! 

Ps yes I am shamelessly begging to anyone that will take my father and I out. My wife says she's too sunburnt, she foolishly forgot to wear her hat most of our day out! I will try and get some pics of our fish up. I am pretty proud of the trout I jigged up on the flats. She really did great, whupping on the bluefish and trout.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Apr 4, 2013)

Anybody ever put trim tabs on a v hull?


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Apr 5, 2013)

I wish that you had given us a little more notice, our fishing club is hosting a family friendly
fishing tournament on the 16th and you could fish with us as a guest. We encourage our members to 
fish with other members to pick up their spots and techniques which levels the field, we even call each 
other via cell phone to find where the fish are.....everyone has fun.  Jerry

Your mod/repair is looking good, keep hacking!


----------



## Pweisbrod (Apr 5, 2013)

Shucks! Ain't that just the way life goes sometimes? 

Thanks Jerry, I honestly am excited to get back from this vacation and get rolling again.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Apr 7, 2013)

Interesting facts about my hull-

Built out of .100 aluminum! Sweet. It says .064 was used on the freeboard. Not sure what that means lol.

Hull height is 34 at bow, 28 amidships, and 20 at stern. Interesting.

Highest hp rating for lunds of that time. (100hp)

Can't wait to get back to hackin'!


----------



## Pweisbrod (Apr 13, 2013)

Sorry about the long wait between updates. Our laptop bit the dust and I just now thought of the idea to use the wife's iPad to take and post pics. I don't know how to turn them though...

I've mostly just cleaned the boat out as best I can, and completely removed all the floor foam. I now have a few challenges such as re plumbing the bilge line I stupidly broke, plugging the through hull live well intake fitting hole back near the transom,, and filling all little corrosion holes and whatnot in the transom with 5200 to keep water out. 

Anyway, I cut all my lids for the live well and front storage area, and they are varnishing in my office, I have a space heater in there to speed things up as much as I can. I am going two out on three coats total I think.

I thinned down the first coat 5 or 10 percent with mineral spirits and it really soaked in. These are pics of the second coat with straight varnish, no thinning.


----------



## Country Dave (Apr 13, 2013)

_Looks great keep up the good work. _


----------



## Pweisbrod (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks Dave. Just got done at the self serve car wash. It's sanded and ready for some primer if I can get it in a heated space, or if the weather warms up.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 13, 2013)

Pweisbrod said:


> Anybody ever put trim tabs on a v hull?



Looking GREAT and putting tabs on would help if you have issues. I went with Lenco's so we won't have to deal with pumps and hydraulics. Bought mine on ebay and saved a hell of a lot of cash. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Pweisbrod (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks man. Hydraulics would just freeze when I'm out in the cold anyway. We will see what happens when I get to that point.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Apr 14, 2013)

Got the rear "seats" cut out. Sanding and varnishing. Final coat is drying on all my lids. 

Comparison pics from old to new. Rear deck gone!


----------



## Pweisbrod (Apr 14, 2013)

If you click on the pics they flip right side up. Not sure why the site and the iPad don't mix well.


----------



## jvanhees (Apr 15, 2013)

Coming along great, that will be a nice boat! Was thinning the urethane down with mineral spirits to help is dry faster or soak in or?


----------



## Pweisbrod (Apr 15, 2013)

To help it soak in well. Only thinned the first coat, and only thinned it down 5 or 10 percent


----------



## Pweisbrod (Apr 16, 2013)

Filled all The screw holes in the transom from various depth finders with liberal amounts of 5200 and stainless screws. Also plugged up the few little corrosion holes in the transom with 5200 as well. I then put some self etching primer on the boat. Felt good to make it green instead of red. :twisted:


----------



## Alex_c (Apr 17, 2013)

Looks great all gutted, now for the fun part of putting it all back together! I like that hull, wish my little 14' boat was that well engineered from the factory.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Apr 17, 2013)

Took a quick pic of the back of the boat. And that green instead of shiny aluminum! How long does 5200 normally stay "tacky"?


----------



## jvanhees (Apr 17, 2013)

Good job on stripping that hull, was green the original color?


----------



## Pweisbrod (Apr 17, 2013)

No, red was original. I am going to either do a khaki type color or a camouflage pattern. Thanks man! Your build is looking good. Those are some pig walleye in your pic.


----------



## jvanhees (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh, it just looked green in the pic..my bad :roll: 

Thanks on the eyes!!! we have some darn good walleye fishing around here! That was last years, I need to update teh avatar .


----------



## Pweisbrod (Apr 18, 2013)

It s green in the picture! :LOL2: because of the self etching primer I put down.


----------



## jvanhees (Apr 19, 2013)

Ok. I need to stop before I hurt myself. #-o Need to pay more attention!


----------



## Pweisbrod (Apr 21, 2013)

Coat one is on. Etching primer was finished this afternoon, after church. I am brushing, and plan to use one or two aerosol cans to smooth things out if they need help after coat two. I am using hunters specialties marsh grass as my base coat. This stuff is really really thick. I used it on my first duck boat with good success as far as wear is concerned. Once the second coat is dry I will leak test and hopefully things are in good shape. I have plenty of 5200 and plan to use it. Preventatively.

Click on the pics and they flip to correct side up. Not sure why the iPad posts them that way.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Apr 22, 2013)

Didn't get much done Saturday because we went to pick this up...


----------



## Pweisbrod (Apr 23, 2013)

Second and final coat. Used a roller. Looks way better.


----------



## Gators5220 (Apr 24, 2013)

Lookin good man!


----------



## Pweisbrod (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks man!


----------



## Alex_c (Apr 25, 2013)

How are ya gonna mount your motor to that upside down transom? You don't have one of those fancy motors that run on water do ya? :mrgreen:


----------



## Pweisbrod (Apr 26, 2013)

Lol. I don't know why this iPad does that. 


On the positive side, my boat does not leak one single drop.


----------



## jvanhees (Apr 26, 2013)

Pweisbrod said:


> Lol. I don't know why this iPad does that.
> 
> 
> On the positive side, my boat does not leak one single drop.




Good to hear! nice looking woody too


----------



## Alex_c (Apr 26, 2013)

Pweisbrod said:


> Lol. I don't know why this iPad does that.
> 
> 
> On the positive side, my boat does not leak one single drop.



that's a big plus. I had 3 cracks to patch on mine as well as a good dozen rivets to replace, plus some love from some gluvit.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Apr 26, 2013)

I decided to keep the live well. I finally found a replacement aerator, and i after modding the boat for the bigger and more modern aerator, it is installed. Might wake up early tomorrow and plumb it o I can start putting foam back in, and I should be flooring in no time.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Apr 30, 2013)

She's coming along...

Lids done, floor started, things are coming!


----------



## Pweisbrod (Apr 30, 2013)

Are these pics right side up? I took them using iPad turned 180 degrees from the other pics, these still look upside down to me.


----------



## bigwave (Apr 30, 2013)

Upside down woodie........ :mrgreen: Man I could not resist that one.......boat is looking good too. =D>


----------



## Pweisbrod (May 2, 2013)

bigwave said:


> Upside down woodie........ :mrgreen: Man I could not resist that one.......boat is looking good too. =D>



When you click on the pics do they flip right side up? They do on this dumb iPad.


----------



## Mrtoler (May 3, 2013)

I use an iPad also and I use the free photobucket app to upload my pics, it automatically resizes the pics for me. I normally takes pics from my iPhone and as long as you hold the phone straight while taking pics they upload fine!


----------



## Badbagger (May 3, 2013)

Looking GREAT !


----------



## Pweisbrod (May 9, 2013)

Motor has been hung on boat, floor is all installed, hatches are all on, a few more things to do, but its definitely downhill from here.














Had a mechanic do the carbs and fuel pump. He righted the timing on the motor, and replaced the throttle cables as well. pressure tested lower unit, good to go. I fixed my little steering offset tab, and replaced my prop. It was a 19 pitch, holy crap, LOL.


----------



## jvanhees (May 10, 2013)

Man you will be fishing in no time. Looks good P!


----------



## Alex_c (May 10, 2013)

Looks good.....diggin' all that floor space.


----------



## Pweisbrod (May 10, 2013)

Thanks guys! Things are rolling now.

Tonight I sanded the floors down for prepwork, decarpeted/glued the console, primed and painted all the console components. getting lots done.


----------



## Eddie Spaghetti (May 11, 2013)

Looking good Pweisbrod !


----------



## TheMaestro (May 11, 2013)

A lot of progress since the dreaded 'transom event' ! Looks very close to the end!


----------



## Pweisbrod (May 11, 2013)

Bedliner coat 1-




Bedliner coat 2-




Primed and painted the little rigging bits on the gunnels




Seriously, what the heck? Did this guy get a new drill or what?


----------



## Badbagger (May 12, 2013)

Great job and WOW, a new drill indeed !


----------



## Pweisbrod (May 12, 2013)

Thanks bagger. Here's the true mystery: four of the larger holes were for thetrolling motor. what are all the others for? LOL


----------



## bigwave (May 12, 2013)

No joking about the holes.....you going cover them with something....boat is looking awesome. =D>


----------



## Pweisbrod (May 12, 2013)

Thanks wave, I'm not sure. I'd like to. Suggestions? I'd like to be able to keep rain off of stuff to some extent up there lol


----------



## TheMaestro (May 12, 2013)

For the holes, you could get some hydroturf, cut it to fit inside the gunwales, essentially a large triangle shape with the corners rounded to look nice. Then just glue it down....


----------



## Country Dave (May 12, 2013)

_Really hard to say bro but it looks like the 4 small holes on the portside are from a small trolling motor bracket and the other ones look like they could be from a fish finder mount and from seat pedestal, don’t know why someone would mount them offset but who knows why people do crazy things like that. :LOL2: 

I would get a thin sheet of aluminum say .090 and cut it to lay over the top then rivet it down. They look pretty big to JB weld. _


----------



## Badbagger (May 12, 2013)

What Dave said, do it once and do it right and you'll be done with it.


----------



## Eddie Spaghetti (May 12, 2013)

Pweisbrod said:


> Thanks bagger. Here's the true mystery: four of the larger holes were for thetrolling motor. what are all the others for? LOL


From the factory, the boat had a mounting plate on the starboard side. Yours appears to be missing. That was 4-5 holes. You had the trolling motor, fishfinder, and I'm guessing some sort of Anchormate (or similar device). I think the rectangular pattern of four holes on the port side were from the anchor winch or another cleat.

I had some of the same issues you are seeing. Not as many holes for sure. I taped the bottom of the holes off, and covered them with 5200. Will it last, who knows.


----------



## Pweisbrod (May 13, 2013)

Eddie Spaghetti said:


> Pweisbrod said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks bagger. Here's the true mystery: four of the larger holes were for thetrolling motor. what are all the others for? LOL
> ...



Yeah. Good idea. Hey Eddie, where is your capacity plate?


----------



## Eddie Spaghetti (May 13, 2013)

It was on the lower left corner of the dash. I threw a few pics of my new dash on my thread for your review. You'll see the plate in the lower left of the new dash.


----------



## Pweisbrod (May 13, 2013)

Got the console put back together. Herc'd the top of it, and camoed it.







got it in the boat







reconnected the steering, had to really wire brush the tilt tube to get all the rust out.





Then I started painting




Then I took it out for it's maiden voyage!




where i quickly discovered water shooting out of the outlet of the aerator pump. isn't there supposed to be a one way valve or something? LOL. I managed to find this piece of foam still in my uncleaned out livewell, and it fit perfectly and stopped the water from coming in.




Took me a while to get the motor started, but it ran like a top and REALLY boogied down the lake.





:mrgreen: =D> 8)


----------



## Badbagger (May 14, 2013)

Great job and you got the rest done FAST =D> =D>


----------



## Alex_c (May 14, 2013)

Sweet! Nice transformation. I can't believe how fast you got it done at the end there. I really dig the camo.

All those holes remind me of....my boat. What's with PO's and new drills?


----------



## Pweisbrod (May 14, 2013)

Badbagger said:


> Great job and you got the rest done FAST =D> =D>



Thanks man. I still have TONS of little stuff left. fish finder, aerator, wiring junk, hiding wiring junk, etc. 





Alex_c said:


> Sweet! Nice transformation. I can't believe how fast you got it done at the end there. I really dig the camo.
> 
> All those holes remind me of....my boat. What's with PO's and new drills?




Thanks man! Still gotta do the inside.


----------



## Eddie Spaghetti (May 14, 2013)

That is one bad duck ride! =D> What did you use for a pattern? Hey, I would have expected a check valve in the pump. I think I looked them up on line, and found that any way. I actually put a "rubber cork" in both the inlet, and outlet. You gonna build a blind for the boat?


----------



## Pweisbrod (May 14, 2013)

Thanks man. Yes I will be building a blind, and I will be hiding in the grass.... So I used grass! I just pulled a couple clumps of weeds and used them as negative stencils. Rotating angles and using differents pieces of grass to make variety.


Tonight I put in the new aerator live well pump, why can't I get it to switch to sucking water out? It's an Atwood tsunami 500gph


----------



## Badbagger (May 19, 2013)

The little stuff goes fast, just make a list and knock it off one by one. Been there, done that and still doing it :mrgreen: I've still got a good bit to go once the engine has been completely rigged. Hoping to get her back Tuesday. Jackplate mounted up and Etec has been hung.... it'll end someday lmfao.


----------



## Pweisbrod (May 19, 2013)

Thanks bad, my boat is now useable, so jive been seeing what I'd like as far as details. I dabbed up a switch plate yesterday, I will post pics when I can.


----------



## Pweisbrod (May 20, 2013)

Made a switch panel with my Dad. You can tell he helped, because it has some precision to it. He's a computer guy,will thusly be helping me with wiring. things will be much better/neater that way. LOL. :mrgreen: 







I liked these switches even though they're HUGE 50a monsters, because the toggles are big enough to use with duck hunting gloves on.




And got the LED lights in for a little testing, still have to be properly wired, but they will work perfectly!


----------



## Eddie Spaghetti (May 22, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=314778#p314778 said:


> Pweisbrod » 14 May 2013, 22:35[/url]"]Thanks man. Yes I will be building a blind, and I will be hiding in the grass.... So I used grass! I just pulled a couple clumps of weeds and used them as negative stencils. Rotating angles and using differents pieces of grass to make variety.
> 
> 
> Tonight I put in the new aerator live well pump, why can't I get it to switch to sucking water out? It's an Atwood tsunami 500gph



Did you get the pump working? I think they can actually be wired backwards.


----------



## Eddie Spaghetti (May 22, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=315222#p315222 said:


> Pweisbrod » 19 May 2013, 07:26[/url]"]Thanks bad, my boat is now useable, so jive been seeing what I'd like as far as details. I dabbed up a switch plate yesterday, I will post pics when I can.




I forgot to ask, did you run everything to a fuse block?


----------



## bigwave (May 22, 2013)

Very nice switch layout.......simple and it looks good. Your camo job is killer too......I need to figure that out someday. =D> I have not found my artsy side yet. #-o


----------



## Badbagger (May 23, 2013)

Sweet bro, very sweet =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Pweisbrod (May 25, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=315701#p315701 said:


> Eddie Spaghetti » 22 May 2013, 18:51[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=315222#p315222 said:
> ...



I will be running everything to a master fuse, and then to a fuse block. I was wondering about that, I figured you just switch polarity and it'd turn the other way. 3 way switch?


----------



## Pweisbrod (May 25, 2013)

Thanks wave and bagger!


----------



## Pweisbrod (Jun 20, 2013)

long time no update. electrical is 65% finished. fish finder is installed and working, interior "see decoys in the dark" lights work, and the bilge pump works. i had to pull the carb to fix a stuck float, which unstuck as i turned the carb upside down. I didn't even get to see what had the carb stuck!  The idle had settled down after getting the carbs "broke in" so I gave the idle adjustment two turns in, resynced the carbs and adjusted the follower cam, and she runs like a top thus far.

anyway, pics.











first crappie in the boat, a super dark male. 




also decarbed the motor with some of the evinrude "engine tuner" -- man did it ever smoke! 




Anyhow the boat is quite functional now. I am going to work on it a bit more slowly now and work the bugs out as I go. I also built a storage box that I mounted a drivers seat to, will get some pics of that soon.


----------



## Country Dave (Jun 20, 2013)

_Looks like you had a crappie day…………………………….._ :LOL2:

_Sorry, couldn’t resist. _


----------



## Alex_c (Jun 20, 2013)

lol....that's less than my 'rude smokes when cold. Maybe a carb rebuild is in order...I have noticed my plugs get oily quick.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Jun 21, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319584#p319584 said:


> Alex_c » Yesterday, 20:54[/url]"]lol....that's less than my 'rude smokes when cold. Maybe a carb rebuild is in order...I have noticed my plugs get oily quick.




Nah that's after I was done and letting it idle. It made a wall of white smoke that made it appear as if my house were on fire. 

Thanks Dave. We did catch a bunch of Em. I miss the salt!


----------



## Joe3125 (Jun 21, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=315718#p315718 said:


> bigwave » 22 May 2013, 22:13[/url]"]Very nice switch layout.......simple and it looks good. Your camo job is killer too......I need to figure that out someday. =D> I have not found my artsy side yet. #-o






Check out ASAT Camo, www.asatcamo.com its simple and to the point but effective, and would be easy to paint onto a boat. It works great in the woods, I would suspect that it would work as well for duck hunting.


----------



## Joe3125 (Jun 21, 2013)

Oh and yes I agree Very nice paint job on your boat.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks guys. She's coming along. I do wish I had a 90 horse etec on the back though:-/


----------



## Pweisbrod (Jun 30, 2013)

added a telltale to the motor, see pics attached 

drilled into the water jacket




Used the appropriately sized bit and 1/8-27 NPT tap to thread the hole




used an evinrude conversion kit to add the small plastic elbow, sealed it with TFE paste, and put on a short piece of 3/16 line to see how it worked. like a charm! 




I have since added a long enough piece of hose to travel up over the block and back down to the "pee hole" - This is important so the block does NOT gravity drain when you shut the motor off. Hot motor getting cold water when you fire it up again is not good!


----------



## Country Dave (Jun 30, 2013)

_Soddenly I find myself having to go to the bathroom. :LOL2: _


----------



## SCARNG2011 (Jun 30, 2013)

Looks great! Love the paint job!


----------



## Pweisbrod (Jun 30, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320693#p320693 said:


> Country Dave » 12 minutes ago[/url]"]_Soddenly I find myself having to go to the bathroom. :LOL2: _


 :shock: :shock: :shock: 

Ha! Just remember to keep your eye on the ball. :shock:


----------



## Pweisbrod (Jun 30, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320696#p320696 said:


> SCARNG2011 » 1 minute ago[/url]"]Looks great! Love the paint job!




Thank you, the paint was relatively easy actually.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Jul 1, 2013)

I am in the market for a "Back up" small outboard to hang on the transom, specifically to get me back to the dock if my large motor should fail (especially for duck season) - i was thinking 5-10 hp. does anyone have any particular suggestions? I suppose I might use it every once in a while for trolling, but I don't really see that happening much other than just to make sure it still works LOL. a short shaft would still be okay for this particular purpose, IMO. Let me know what you guys think! (Dave, Bagger, bigwave?)


----------



## Pweisbrod (Jul 3, 2013)

News on the front: should have around 500 bucks coming in from other various sales to fund the blind build and possible back up plan motor. Does anyone have any help with what to pick? Has to be gas powered in case I'm on real big water. Trolling motor wouldn't push me 18 miles lol


----------



## Pweisbrod (Jul 9, 2013)

Picked up a Suzuki "back up plan" motor for cheap. Was used on a sailboat since brand new... Low hors.  

Also took some pics of the rest of the boat, need to get Em up.


----------



## willsbarbour (Jul 9, 2013)

Incredible transformation from the red hull to a camo killing machine! Really like what you did with the raised gunnels. Any thoughts on a pop up blind?


----------



## Pweisbrod (Jul 9, 2013)

A few pics showing the storage box/drivers seat I built, and my new kicker motor that is yet to be painted.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Jul 14, 2013)

Got my nav lights wired up and burnt 3ish gallons of fuel last night making waves on the river. I am struggling to "clean up" and "organize" my wires a la johnboat Jerry or bad bagger or country Dave, but the wiring itself is for now complete, I am now just working on organizing it and getting it out of the way. I hope to be done with the boat itself in the next week, and start work on the blind after that. 

My dad has been a huge help to me through this with the wiring, I really wouldn't have been able to so it without him. 

Ps I get tons of complements on this rig, I wonder if duck dynasty is changing America that much LOL. Everyone loves it, especially the paint, which is ironic.... Because that was the easiest part of the whole stinkin project! [-X 


Anyhow, off to church, will get some pics up later. To God be the glory


----------



## Pweisbrod (Jul 14, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321724#p321724 said:


> willsbarbour » 09 Jul 2013, 10:00[/url]"]Incredible transformation from the red hull to a camo killing machine! Really like what you did with the raised gunnels. Any thoughts on a pop up blind?




I am actually thinking of going with a hard blind! I haven't decided yet. I can't stomach the cost of a commercially available blind, and conduit pop ups seem flimsy to me, so well see. I will probably weld up my cage blind or hard blind and see how I like that for a season.


----------



## dgram36 (Jul 14, 2013)

Awesome job man. What type of primer did you use on the motor? I'm looking to do a full paint job on mine as well.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you sir! I used rust oleum self etching on any bare aluminum, I just lightly scuffed existing paint and rolled on or sprayed the khaki (used spray can for hard to reach spots and to clean up the look of the khaki base) and it is holding up well. Just power wash or scrub it with dawn soap to make sure you get the grease or fuel off the motor first and you'll be in great shape.


----------



## willsbarbour (Jul 16, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322273#p322273 said:


> Pweisbrod » 14 Jul 2013, 08:55[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321724#p321724 said:
> ...



Yeah would definitely be less flimsy to just build a blind. Would probably be warmer too :mrgreen:


----------



## Pweisbrod (Jul 18, 2013)

That's what I figure anyway. We will see how it pans out, but should work just fine.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Pweisbrod (Aug 18, 2013)

That oughta kill a duck or two. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Country Dave (Aug 19, 2013)

_That oughta work son,

Cut um..................... :mrgreen: _


----------



## dgram36 (Aug 19, 2013)

That'll do it. I'm thinking about a scissor for mine. Might be doing a Lil mud buddy style with some 3" burlap ribbon. I have to trailer a long ways so I was worried about using a fixed blind and raffia cause sometimes it doesn't hold up as long. Seasons right around the corner!


----------



## Pweisbrod (Aug 20, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326669#p326669 said:


> dgram36 » Yesterday, 20:21[/url]"]That'll do it. I'm thinking about a scissor for mine. Might be doing a Lil mud buddy style with some 3" burlap ribbon. I have to trailer a long ways so I was worried about using a fixed blind and raffia cause sometimes it doesn't hold up as long. Seasons right around the corner!



Thanks dave!

Dgram, thanks man! I am going to cover each side with a "sleeve" of tarp bungeed down to protect the raffia from flapping too much on long drives. 


I can't wait to kill something out of this boat!


----------



## dgram36 (Aug 20, 2013)

Pweisbrod said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326669#p326669 said:
> 
> 
> > dgram36 » Yesterday, 20:21[/url]"]That'll do it. I'm thinking about a scissor for mine. Might be doing a Lil mud buddy style with some 3" burlap ribbon. I have to trailer a long ways so I was worried about using a fixed blind and raffia cause sometimes it doesn't hold up as long. Seasons right around the corner!
> ...



Why wait, kill some beers


----------



## Pweisbrod (Aug 21, 2013)

My wife asked if we could cruise the river with the blind up yesterday. LOL


----------



## Badbagger (Aug 25, 2013)

Looking sharp there bro !


----------



## willsbarbour (Aug 25, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326911#p326911 said:


> Pweisbrod » 21 Aug 2013, 22:27[/url]"]My wife asked if we could cruise the river with the blind up yesterday. LOL



Sounds like your complaining about that :LOL2:


----------



## Pweisbrod (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## willsbarbour (Dec 3, 2013)

hows the season going? lets see some birds on the boat :mrgreen:


----------



## jvanhees (Dec 4, 2013)

Damn looking good!!!


----------



## Pweisbrod (Dec 6, 2013)

Hey thanks wils, season is over, my best season yet for sure. Even managed to kill a triple of sea ducks while diver hunting.... In Minnesota....





[/URL]


----------



## huntinfool (Dec 7, 2013)

Just watched the transformation, first page to last. Congrats on a great build.


----------



## Gators5220 (Dec 14, 2013)

Sweet duck boat you got there man, nice work! =D>


----------

